# NEW Saltwater fisher



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Welcome to obsession. So I'm not good with abbreviations where is PNW


----------



## E_walker (Oct 23, 2021)

Pacific Northwest. Still waiting on the great northern bonefish migration.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome aboard. Former resident of Olympia. No bones, but some great salmon fishing up your way and beautiful country, if you have webbing between your toes.


----------



## E_walker (Oct 23, 2021)

Lol. Fins will do, right? It's been a fun year for beach fishing salmon. Even took out my micro-micro skiff (a paddleboard) and caught many punk salmon on flies. Every odd year up here! 

Headed to some tropical. Location this winter and hope to find a week or two for redfish in 2022. Can't wait to learn more.


----------

